# Transmisor FM 2km



## lagos15 (Abr 6, 2007)

Hola amigos y colegas   les doy un cordial saludo, estoy aqui nuevamente necesitando de su ayuda anteriormente habia posteado un circuito q era un transmisor de fm d 3km lamentablemente en mi pais no encontre casi ningun dispositivo   entonces decidi cambiar el circuito pero ahora el problema es k no entiendo donde dice modular con un equipo de sonido... aqui tienen el circuito http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transmfm.htm. Tampoco entiendo donde dice semiconductores XT crista 48mh (disculpen la ignorancia pero no c a que c refiere con xt cristal y con la bobina de nucleo de ferrita como le hago??)

Porfa necesito mucho de ayuda y muchas gracias de ante mano


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 13, 2007)

Donde está la la llave conmutadora que dice "Modular con un equipo de sonido que incluya micrófono. En otras palabras hacer una pequeña estación de radio", se conecta una señal de un equipo de audio como puede ser un discman, un reproductor de mp3, la salida de auriculares de un grabador, la computadora, una mesa de mezclas... bueno lo de la mesa de mezclas no se... es posible que se oiga muy bajito. Lo que hace esa llave es tomar la señal de audio de otro lado y no del 741.

Lo de las bobinas está algo confuso. Y lo del XT... más aún... sobre todo porque no aparece en el diagrama...

Yo usé un transistor 2n2218. Ofrece 800mw de potencia, con lo que en buenas condiciones podrías cubrir al menos un kilómetro. Lo que tiene este proyecto es que es muy fácil de construir, si la bobina está bien construida, es muy estable, el barrido de frecuencia de es unos 100khz a lo ancho (50khz para cada lado), con lo que te aseguras de no joder a ninguna radio que tengas al lado. La señal no se repite en ninguna parte del dial, por lo que asumo que los armónicos a esa potencia no son un problema. Si querés más potencia, le podes construir un lineal después, pero te recomiendo que primero construyas este. Para mejorar la calidad de sonido, vas a tener que meter un filtro rc a la entrada de audio (es una resistencia y un condensador en paralelo). Lo que logras con esto es una mejor calidad de sonido, puesto que los receptores atenuan las frecuencias altas. Si lo que queres conectar es el audio de la pc y la potencia de sonido es buena, vas a estar al mismo nivel de las otras emisoras. En cambio, si lo que queres conectar es una mesa de mezclas... vas a tener que amplificar la señal de audio (con un 741, con un bc548 o improvisa conectando los altavoces del pc al mixer y la salida de auriculares de estos a la entrada de audio del transmisor. Con esto lo solucionas.)

Para terminar, una buena antenita... te recomiendo esta

Espero que mi respuesta te sirva de algo.


----------



## lagos15 (Abr 14, 2007)

DJ glen muchisimas gracias!!! t lo agradezco en serio! voy a tomar tu consejo de no hacer ese circuito despues d todo en realidad si que esta bien confunso, gracias por el circuito si tengo alguna duda t aviso, nos vemos


----------



## kaki (Abr 19, 2007)

Bueno muy bueno me quedaron alguna dudas.. 

1- " Para mejorar la calidad de sonido, vas a tener que meter un filtro rc a la entrada de audio (es una resistencia y un condensador en paralelo). " como seria esto??

2- si lo conecto a la pc no tendre poblema?? pero hay un problema la salida de la pc es esterio y la entrada de esto es mono?? no pasa nada?

3- COmo conecto el cable de la coax si tene 2 dilamento el cobre y el alumino de afuera?? 

solo eso!! gracias


----------



## cacharrero (May 3, 2007)

yo tambien desearia hacer un transmisor para mi pc, pero que ingresara por el auxiliar del equipo de sonido. osea tambien tocaria  hacer el receptor.

ah y una duda, la salida de audio del pc es digital, no me tocaria convertir la señal de audio en señal analoga???? sino es haci les agradeceria me despejaranla duda

gracias


----------



## eacubillos (May 14, 2007)

Hola DJ_Glenn, gracias por tu aporte, quiesiera saber, si la resistencia 1k8 es igual a 1.8k, ya que en mi pais, no encuentro alguien que me diga si son de precision, o si tienen algo en particular. Gracias.


----------



## Dano (May 14, 2007)

eacubillos dijo:
			
		

> Hola DJ_Glenn, gracias por tu aporte, quiesiera saber, si la resistencia 1k8 es igual a 1.8k, ya que en mi pais, no encuentro alguien que me diga si son de precision, o si tienen algo en particular. Gracias.



Es lo mismo

Saludos


----------



## alco79ar (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola Dj:

Me quedaron dudas, de que medida es el cable de la bobina? cuantas vueltas o cuantas espiras y de que diametro es?

Gracias.


----------



## elloco13 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hola DJ estoy por armar el circuito del transmisor que propusiste pero necesito que me digas como es la bobina ya que en el circuito no dice. ¿cuantas espiras?, ¿que alambre? ¿ que nucleo y diámetro? ¿ separacion de espiras?.
Gracias espero respuesta para seguir armandolo


----------



## VichoT (Jul 15, 2007)

Holas. 
respondiendo sus dudas sobre la bobina:

L1: Diametro del alambre:0.7mm
      Diametro de la forma: 0.5mm
      Numero de espiras: 7
      La separacion de espiras: 1mm aprox.

Estos son los valores ke io use para montar este trx para ke el dial me quede en la zona media dela banda comercial.

ahora sobre audio:

  La salida de audio de un PC no es digital.(tampoco es una onda senoide pura pero so es otro cuento).
 Este Cto es olo para transmitir audio mono. si keres conectar los dos canales estereos tendras ke mezclarlas previamente mediante algun potenciometro(te kedaria como balance).


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 16, 2007)

Disculpen la demora... Una resistencia de 1.8k y una de 1k8 son la misma cosa. Son 1800 ohms.

La descripción que da VichoT de la bobina es correcta. Más, el circuito lo propuso el inicialmente. Yo armé la bobina de 10mm de longitud, con 5mm de diametro interno y 5 vueltas.

En una nueva revisión, al circuito que aparece arriba, le puse un condensador de 1nF en paralelo con la resistencia de 47k de la entrada de audio. Con esto se enfatizan los agudos y suenan menos latosos los graves. Con este condensador también se soluciona el problema del bajo nivel de modulación. Ahora se puede conectar sin etapas previas a una mesa de mezclas (sonaba un poco bajo antes).

Con una bobina bien construida y en condiciones de temperatura adecuada, el circuito no tardará más de 15 minutos en estabilizarse en frecuencia. Para ayudar a reducir esta desviación, se recomienda una fuenta bien estabilizada y filtrada.

El transistor soporta hasta 30v, pero cuando quise eliminar la resistencia de 100 ohm y alimentarlo con una fuente de 14v, se puso como pipa... así que le dejé la resistencia y lo alimento con 14v.


----------



## tom1612 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hola, les recomiendo que vean este circuito
http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Nebula/3736/veronica.htm
es mas complejo pero mejor.(Mas estable )
el que pretenden construir es muy inestable.
Saludos!!


----------



## Jorf (Jul 18, 2007)

Hace un tiempo construí uno similar, te consulto, el transistor no requiere disipador?

Con respecto a la antena, el cable mallado se conecta a cada punta del dipolo, luego el cable central a la toma de antena del circuito y la malla a la masa del circuito o a una tierra independiente?


----------



## Dano (Jul 18, 2007)

tom1612 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, les recomiendo que vean este circuito
> http://www.geocities.com/Area51/ebula/3736/veronica.htm
> es mas complejo pero mejor.(Mas estable )
> el que pretenden construir es muy inestable.
> Saludos!!



Yo armé el Verónica y puedo decir que es un poco más estables que los comunes pero igualmente siempre tiene algo de inestabilidad, si se quieren evitar este tipo de problemas simplemente se recurre a la opción PLL.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 19, 2007)

el circuito que propuse es más o menos como el que dió origen a este tema. La primer diferencia está en que no necesitia una etapa que amplifique el audio. La segunda está en que las explicaciones para este son más claras y como fue propuesto, probado y modificado en este foro, es en este foro donde se puede consultar todas las dudas.

Intené postear el circuito con algunas modificaciones, pero el script del foro no admite el tamaño del archivo bmp... y no tengo instalado ningun programita para convertirlo a jpg o gif. (luego veo como hago).

Como les comenté, para mejorar el nivel y la calidad de audio, puse un condensador de 1nf en paralelo a la resistencia de 47k que se encuentra en la entrada de audio.

También convertí este VFO (oscilador de frecuencia variable) a VCO (oscilador controlado por tensión) usando dos varicaps y un potenciometro en reemplazo del condensador variable, quedando el circuito tanque conformado de esta manera:







No conseguí los varicps BB105, así que usé un par de BB106... El BB105 entrega de 2pF a 18pF con una tensión máxima de 30v (a menor tensión, mayor capacitancia... a mayor tensión menor capacitancia entregada). El BB106 va de 4pF a 20pF con el mismo límite de tensión y consumiendo la misma corriente (0.2mA)...

El potenciómetro me dió más de un dolor de cabeza, sobre todo porque no conseguí con eje plastico... Cuando lo ajustaba,todo bien, pero al alejarme del circuito se corría de frecuencia... para el caso le volví a poner el condensador variable... ahora es menos vulnerable a los cuerpos cercanos... hay que tocar labobina o el transistor para apreciar una desviación indeseada... o tal vez deseada...

Lo ultimo lo digo porque a veces no se sabe si el oscilador funciona o no... hay varias maneras de saberlo... pero si no tenemos un osciloscopio o un frecuenciómetro, se puede rectificar la salida y meter un led u otro indicador... por ejemplo:






Este 'medidor de potencia' comple con dos tareas: la primera es saber si hay o no señal de rf y la segunda es la de variar el brillo del led segun la potencia.

Con este ultimo circuito sabemos si el oscilador funciona o no... ¿pero en que frecuencia? Para empezar, con las caracteristicas del transmisor propuesto, no hay de que preocuparse porque se va a estar en alguna parte entre 88 y 108 mhz... pero si la señal está fuera de este rango, simplemente 'acariciamos' la bobina con la yema del dedo de un lado a otro hasta que la señal aparezca en el receptor de fm... en el ajuste se van a retransmitir otras estaciones hasta llegar a la portadora que es la que queremos escuchar... una vez que se inserte audio, se retocará un poco la bobina.

Creo que es todo lo que tengo para decir de este circuito, al menos por ahora... estoy tratando de armar un sintetizador pll... pero los componentes son caros...

Contexto original de las imagenes posteadas


----------



## elloco13 (Jul 20, 2007)

Buenas lo voy a armar en cualquier momento. Queria saber si el transistor 2N2222 me sirve o si tiene que ser el 2n2218.

Con respecto a la antena una antena de cualquier radio no sirve? tiene que ser esa antena con el cable coaxial?

Gracias y espero respuesta para ponerme a armarlo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 21, 2007)

Hola, respecto al transistor... la respuesta podría ser que si. He visto que se usa mucho ese transistor en esta clase de proyectos... de ultima vas a tener que jugar un poquito con los valores de las resistencias.

Lo de la antena es relativo... Un cable coaxil se usa para que la señal vieje sin interferencias hasta su destino. Si queres un resultado profesional, usá cable coaxil hasta la antena, la que deberá ser sintonizada a la frecuencia en que va a operar el transmisor... si lo unico que queres es que la señal llegue dentro de tu casa y la de tus vecinos, con un simple trozo de cable de unos 20 cm de largo lo vas a hacer funcionar sin problemas.

Estoy probando otro circuito en este momento:






El circuito usa un bf199 como corazón, pero en lugar de un condensador variable, usa un diodo varicap y un potenciometro. Creo que el bf199 estaba dañado así que le puse un bc548c. El diodo varicap que usé es un bb106. Puesto que el bf199 y el bc548 con diferentes, estoy tratando de darle a la bobina más adecuada... una de 3.5 vueltas no funcionó... con 4 vueltas estoy solo al comienzo del dial y las espiras tienen que estar juntas... ahora voy a probar con 5 vueltas.


----------



## elloco13 (Jul 23, 2007)

Impecable gracias. Vi que estabas experimentando con un varicap y un poteciometro.

Al transmisor que me diste anteriormente lo armé en el protoboard con un 2N2222 ya que en Uruguay no consegui el 2N2218 , un poco distintos los condensadores , el trimer era de 22pF y funciono bien pero tenia un poco de ruido de fondo y poco alcance. La antena que le puse era una varilla de 30cm.
Voy a armarlo en el pertinax mas prolijo y voy a probar me interesaria que tenga un alcance cercano al kilometro para poder sintonizarlo enla casa de unos amigos que viven a dos cuadras.
Gracias por todo y cuando tengas funcionando bien ese transmisor lo armo


----------



## Jorf (Jul 23, 2007)

En primer lugar agradezco (y creo que todos opinamos igual) a la incondicional y excelente respuestas que brinda DJ_Glenn con respecto a este tema, además de la desinteresada información que nos facilita ya probada.

Y ya que estamos el pedido, cuando tengas un diseño confiable y que te haya dados los mejores resultados, un pequeño tutorial no vendría nada mal, demás está decir que inmediatamente lo pondré en práctica y comentaré como me fué.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 23, 2007)

Hola, gracias Jorf por tus palabras... estoy aprendiendo mucho con estas cosas  (al menos eso creo). Si bien estoy intentando construir un transmisor cuya calidad se precie, no tengo intensiónes de darle utilidad comercial, o sea, que no estoy pensando en poner una estación al aire con el transmisor que estoy construyendo (para eso estoy pagando por otro transmisor   )

Inicialmente buscaba transmisores con los que pudiera cubrir decenas de kilómetros... Después de construir un par y descubrir que solo fué un derroche de dinero, mi criterio fue otro: no pensar tanto en la potencia, pero si en que funcione.

Para la estación que tengo entre manos, planeo cubrir un mínimo de 5 kilómetros a cada lado... para esto, en un par de meses termino de pagar un excitador de 40w. Explico también porqué es que estoy comprando uno en lugar de fabricarlo: ya bastante problema será el no contar con una licencia... así que recurrí a un fabricante reconocido, con lo que me aseguro que las caracteristicas del transmisor se ajustan a cirtos requisitos legales.

Novedades: tras aumentar el valor de la resistencia de 100 ohm a 220 ohm (en el emisor del 2n2218) se redujo notablemente la potencia... pero la deriva en frecuencia también es menor.

Ahora tengo tres cosas entre manos: una es mejorar un poquito más el sonido, reduciendo el 'zzzzzuuuummmm' de fondo (eso es cosa de la fuente). Ya bastante conforme con como está quedando, pasaría entonces a construir un amplificador lineal (este me interesa). Siguiente paso, un sintetizador pll (este me interesa).

Ahora, según vi en algunos esquemas por bloque, el filtraje es muy importante en estos proyectos (sobre todo si los vamos a usar en zona urbana). Está el oscilador, luego un filtro... si existe un buffer, también se pone un filtro a su salida. y el amplificador final también lleva un filtro a la salida... pero esas cosas se ven luego...

Si todo sale bien bonito, voy a ver de meter un codificador estéreo también... puede que lo que pretendo suene a muy ambicioso, pero con paciencia y un poquito de saliba... todo se puede.


----------



## Dano (Jul 24, 2007)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Si todo sale bien bonito, voy a ver de meter un codificador estéreo también... puede que lo que pretendo suene a muy ambicioso, pero con paciencia y un poquito de saliba... todo se puede.



Yo considero más dificil hacer funcionar bien un PLL que un codificador estereo  

Saludos


----------



## tipex (Jul 28, 2007)

Hola , he visto este PLL : http://pira.cz/enpll.htm
Es muy dificil de armar ?
Cómo se conectaria a un transmisor fm de los de "ruedecilla" ?


----------



## Dano (Jul 28, 2007)

tipex dijo:
			
		

> Es muy dificil de armar ?



Todo depende de ti y de tu conocimiento, ten en cuenta que usa un pic y hay que programarlo.

Saludos


----------



## tipex (Jul 29, 2007)

Y es muy dificil de programar ? Cómo se hace ?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 29, 2007)

Tipex, en la misma página donde está el sintetizador tenes el programa para cargar en el pic. Está en dos versiones... una es en lenguaje de Ensamblador y la otra es ya compilado en Hexadecimal.

Para cargar el programa en el pic puedes comprar un dispositivo que se conecta al pc... este cuesta unos $100 (pesos argentinos)... aunque solo se justifica si planeas grabar y grabar y grbar y grabar... si no, en las tiendas de electrónica suelen ofrecer este servicio. Si todavia pensas en comprarlo, contento vas a estar de saber que los pics son EEPROM (memoria de solo lectura eletricamente borrable y programable) o sea que se puede rescatar para todos los proyectos que tengas entre manos... el 16F84 creo que cuesta algo así como $15 (pesos argentinos).


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hola me gustaria saver si ese transitor se puede remplazar por otro que tengo ya comprado es el 2N3866 es de mas potencia 1W, creo que se puede pero nesesitaria cambiar alguna resistencia espero que me ayuden si no me ahorro los problemas y compro el 2N2218.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 29, 2007)

hola locoar07. El transistor 2n3866 es un transistor de 300 mhz... el 2n2218 es de 100... vas a tener que modificar la bobina... yo diria unas 7 o 9 vueltas...

Ya se de donde te sobraron esos transistores  a mi me sobraron los 2n4427


----------



## locoar07 (Jul 30, 2007)

jaa.. a mi me sobraron 4 2N3866 y 1 transitor 2n4427si le pongo el transitor ese no tendria que medificar nada mas que la bobina no ??? tendre mas potencia ??


----------



## VichoT (Jul 31, 2007)

Holas.DJ_Glenn.una correccion. el valor de frecuencia de trabajo ke sale en su hoja de datos es solo referencial y  alude a ke a dicha frecuencia el transistor trabajara mejor (mayor ganancia, menor capacidad interelectrodica, menor tiempo de respuesta, etc) pero no significa ke trabajara  a esa frecuencia

En resumen Ud dicen ke el transistor 2n3866 es para 300Mhz pero puede perfectamente trabajar en 100Mhz con el cto tanke  ke usaste para el transistor 2n2218 casi sin diferencias (recuerden ke cada transistor es distinto y ke las capacidades interelectrodicas son diferentes aunke pekeñas) asi  a 100Mhz nose aprecia mucho..

Ademas si tienes un Bjt hecho para 300Mhz de 1W y lo pones a  trabajar a 100Mhz a 1 W sera incluso mejor ke antes..  mas estable

Por ultimo recuerdo ke en los datasheet especifica ytb la frecuencia maxima de trabajo (en eso deben fijarse) saludos.

BYE!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 31, 2007)

Gracias VichoT, no lo sabía... sinceramente creia que debia ser tomado como referencia intermedia... así que un bc547 daría mejores resultados que el 2n2218?


----------



## locoar07 (Ago 1, 2007)

Bueno fuy a comprar todos los componente bue mejor dicho los cap... que no tenia ninguno yy en ninguna de las casas de electronica tenian cap. de 6Pf ni de 1Pf.
para el cap de 6Pf me compre uno mas chico de 5.6 y otro mas grande de 6.8 que eran los valores mas aporx. que tenian. 
El de 1Pf ni lo tengo lo podre anular??
A otra pregunta el cap de 18Pf es es variable ?? por que la verdad que todavia no conosco bien la simbologia electronica   

Despues cuando tenga tiempo voy a poner el PCB que hice para este diagrama para ver si estaba bien


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 1, 2007)

El de 1p no es complicado de conseguir... pero bueno... mandale uno de 2p... el condensador de 6p puede ser reemplazado por el de 5.8 (alguna vez le mande uno de 5.6 y funciono lo mas bien). El de 18pf es el condensador variable (color verde, creo... a menos que me hayan vendido gato por liebre ).

Ahora, creo que no hay mucho más que explicar de este circuito... Sólo que hay ciertas precauciones en la posición de los componentes... primero el condensador electrolítico... y después el transistor... Se asume que el condensador no va a representa problemas puesto que el '-' está marcado de punta a punta jeje así que veamos el pinout del transistor: el pin que está en la punta del lado de la orejita metalica es el emisor... el del medio es la base... y el de la otra punta el colector... (esto es en el 2n2218).


----------



## locoar07 (Ago 1, 2007)

Bueno lo voy a tener encuenta vamos a ver si consigo los cap. que me faltan saludos y gracias


----------



## Jorf (Ago 2, 2007)

Ya que en este espacio se destila conocimientos aprovecho para hacer una pregunta a la cuál no le eh encontrado respuesta aún, resulta que eh hecho variedad de emisores de FM de baja potencia y con ninguno pude transmitir audio, es decir, saco el micrófono del emisor y reemplazo por la señal de la computadora por ejemplo. Siempre que quise hacer esto no me funcionó, algunos tiraron la idea del desacople de impedancia a la entrada, pero la verdad es que no entiendo. La única forma en la que pude transmitir audio fué cuando intercalé entre el emisor y la señal un transformador de audio.

Ya que está, les dejo un transmisor de muy buena calidad de sonido y estable, inclusive cuando uno toca la antena apenas se corre. El circuito lo recopilé de Pablin, aunque es obvio que no es de allí. La única modificación que le hice fué cambiar el capacitor cerámico de 12pF por un trimmer de color verde para modificar la frecuencia, de esa forma estoy entre los 88 y 100MHz.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm


----------



## Dano (Ago 3, 2007)

Ese circuito es de SM0VP0 uno de los grandes capos de radio frecuencia que andan por internet.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2007)

Si buscan un poco sobre SM0VP0 van a encontrar muchos chiches muy insteresantes.


----------



## Jorf (Ago 5, 2007)

El circuito es el mejor que construí, la estabilidad como ya dije es muy buena y la calidad y potencia de sonido también, esto con un micrófono electrec de dos patas. Pero como hago para meter otra señal de audio, por un lado desconecto la resistencia que alimenta el electrec, pero no anda...


----------



## VichoT (Ago 6, 2007)

Holas.jorf. t
tu dices ke le kitaste la resistencia ke alimenta al electrec pero no anda... podrias ser mas especifico porfa  eske en teoria deveria funcionarte . 

Kiza el problema este en otra cosa.. prueba cambiando el condenso de 10 n a la entrada ponle uno mas grande de 1uF (a estas capacidades solo un electrolitico te sirve  deja el polo positivo conectada la base del BC547) reduce la resistecia de un 1M ke esta entre colector y emisor  (esa tendras ke ir probando ...pero creo ke con 68kilos estaria bien) ademas asegurate deke la fuente de audio ke  estas probando tenga la suficiente potencia para este proyecto (podrias ademas probar intercalando otro amplificador  o reemplazando el 1° amplificador de audio ke esta en el eskema)

Comentanos como te fue....

BYE!


----------



## Jorf (Ago 8, 2007)

Quité la resistencia que limenta al electrec para que no inyecte continua a la entrada de audio (un reproductor de MP3).

Probaré cambiando el capacitor para ver como se comporta, como fuente te comento que generalmente los pruebo con una bateria de 9V o bien la batería del auto.-


----------



## Hades_ddm (Ago 23, 2007)

Solo para salir de unas dudas antes de comprar los materiales (para el circuito SM0VP0):
-  ¿1n0 = 1,0 nF ? seria mas sencillo 1nF ^^
-  ¿1M0 = 1,0 Mohm?mas sencillo 1M
-  ¿330R = 330 ohm? o Kohm?
- ah si la ultima duda, en la mascara de componentes q es el WLK? :S

lo demas todo muy claro me parece, y gracias por ese circuito definitivamente lo probare

Solo me quede con la duda y no keria comprar doble, gracias por su atensión y respuestas ^^


----------



## Dano (Ago 23, 2007)

WLK es un puente.

330R => 330Ohm

Lo demás está bien

Saludos


----------



## Hades_ddm (Ago 23, 2007)

Muchas gracias, espero estar probandolo en protoboard al menos este fin de semana y pondre q tal me fue  sera mi primer proyecto sacado de este foro.


----------



## Dano (Ago 23, 2007)

y como vas a hacer la bobina en el protoboard, ya que es impresa

Saludos


----------



## Hades_ddm (Ago 24, 2007)

es cierto, no me habia fijado q esa cosa en espiral era la bobina :S, como estube viendo otros circuitos de transmisores se me paso, pues probare con una bobina hecha de alambre de cobre para protoboard, alguna sugerencia sobre las vueltas?, he visto q la hacen de entre 4 y 5 vueltas para este tipo de transmisores.

Edito1: Los condensadores son ceramicos, cierto? pq no les ponen polaridad, o es q hay algun otro detalle q no he visto?

Edito 2: en este circuito como se sintoniza si es q no hay trimer o capacitor variable???, para sintonizar una frecuencia se debe cambiar el condensador de 12pF??? o el de 1nF??? o como se le hace para sintonizarlo  ops: ????


----------



## VichoT (Ago 25, 2007)

Holas.Hades_ddm.Los condensos ceramicos no tieien polaridad. para sintonizar el cto reemplaza por un trimer o pon en parraleo un trimmer al condenso de 12pF.y respecto ala bobina estas bien con tus dichos.

BYE!


----------



## //pollo// (Ago 26, 2007)

hola amigos! necesito armar un circuito para escuchar musica de forma inalambrica y habia pensado en un circuito FM, pero nose como armar este tipo de circuitos, necesito que solo tenga alcance de unos pocos metros para no molestar a los vecinos jeje  . si alguien me puede pasar algun circuito sencillo le estare muy agradecido!  

desdeya muchas gracias!


----------



## Dano (Ago 26, 2007)

El foro de radio en general tiene lo que tu necesitas, busca.

Saludos


----------



## VichoT (Ago 27, 2007)

Holas.//pollo//.para serte franco veo dificil el ke te podamos ayudar. ya ke si no tubiste la perspicacia de darte cuenta ke tu post esta ubicado justo donde ahy eskemas de TX en FM  no creo ke entiendas como hacerlos andar... Anda Flojo! y  fijate bien  en donde  posteas en este foro ahy muchos ctos delos ke pides y muchos de ellos estas hasta explicados ke mas keres... ke te demos  la placa lista a modo de kit??????


Suerte 

BYE!


----------



## //pollo// (Ago 27, 2007)

hola!como va? ya encontre el circuito que necesitaba, tenian razon, era cuestion de buscar jeje... dano y bichot disculpen mi ignorancia si? no volvera a pasar  

suerte!

saludos!!!


----------



## Hades_ddm (Ago 27, 2007)

Hola a todos, weno paso por aki para contarles q hice el circuito transmisor de la primera pagina, el de DJ_GLEN, y pues si me salió con buenos resultados, bastante bien sintonizado, pero habian un par de detalles. Como lo hice en protoboard cuando movia los cables generaba mucho ruido o perdia la sintonia, le pregunte a un profesor y me dijo q en el impreso eso ya se reduce, otra cosa es q el circuito se calienta mucho, asi q utilizaba un pulsor en la entrada de la alimentacion para no tenerlo prendido todo el tiempo, me recomendaron utilizar un transistor de potencia y la resistencia de 100 ohm de 1W, y por ultimo tenia q comerme la pastilla el microfono para q se me pueda escuchar, igualmente me recomendaron algo q por ahi vi escrito q era una inductancia y un condensador en paralelo a la entrada del sonido. Esas modificaciones aun no las he implementado, espero poder hacerlo esta semana y comentar los resultados. Una cosa mas, el trimer q use me hacia mucho ruido y use un condensador fijo, suerte q no se mezclo la frecuencia.
Sobre el otro circuito q yo estaba preguntando el de SMOVPO, aun no lo hago, creo q el de DJ_GLEN es mas sencillo y para entender mejor el funcionamiento y para probar cosas es mejor, sin embargo, luego estare haciendo otros modelos y espero comentarlos para nuevos usuarios.

Edito: Con el problema del microfono (muy bajo volumen y debo acercarme demasiado), q me recomiendan ustedes? o alguien q haya tenido el mismo problema q es lo q hizo? Gracias.


----------



## VichoT (Ago 28, 2007)

Holas.Hades_ddm.el eskema  ke propuso DJ_GLenn es solo un modulador/oscilador. es decir ke rekiere de una fuente de audio relativamente potente  . tonces si keres ponerle un microfono debes obligadamente ponerle un amplificador de audio uno pekeño de un solo trnasistor bastara (fijate en el tema como construir un TX de FM ese eslkema es muy bsimilar al ke ya tienes  ademas tiene un amplificador de audio (atecnicamente es un pred e audio ...pero eso no importa).

Respecto al calentamiento del bjt creo ke solo debes ponerle un disipador aunke es raro ke se caliente demasiado..con cuanto volts estas alimentando el cto???? si utilizas un bjt de potencia tendras ke hacer toda la polarizacion de nuevo (modificar el valor de esistencias) ademas debes de tener un transistor de potencia para RF y esos si ke son caros... esa etapa personalmente larecomiendo cuando ya tengas todo un cto listo y estes dcidido a terminar de experimentar con el y transformarlo en algo   fijo. y cambiar la resistencia   nulo se eso tendrias ke ver aunke no creo ke haga mucha diferencia

Respecto ala bobina en // con el condenso ala entrada no creo ke haga mas ke dar problemas un cto anke en la entrada filtrara señales ke dependeran delos valores ke escogas para la bob. y el condenso.. pero si keres salir dela duda no perdes nada con probar .

Y porfavor expone los resultados de tus experiencias  asi todos aprendemos..

Suerte

BYE!


----------



## Hades_ddm (Ago 30, 2007)

Bueno amigos, como dije antes probe el circuito de DJ_glen y consegui buena transmisión pero con problemas con el volumen, luego probe el q esta en el foro como destacado (aclaro q todo en protoboard) y no consegui una señal clara, la verdad no consegui sintonizar nada :S.
Asi q pues tomando como base el ckto de DJ_glen le acople el amplificador de la señal de audio del TX destacado del foro, y SI CONSEGUI UNA BUENA TRANSMICION CASI SIN RUIDO, pero por segundos , si me movia se perdia la señal y cosas asi. (C7 es el trimer; C1, C2 y C3 son electroliticos)
http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eskematicomodificadodk1.jpg
Luego decidi q era hora de hacer el impreso, asi q hice mi propia mezcla (15ml HCl y 45ml de agua oxigenada 10 volumenes) pq no encontre otros reactivos, la cosa es q lo arme y segui con el mismo resultado, buena transmision por segundos segun como coja el ckto y luego nada.
Aki les dejo alguns fotos de mi circuito, en la parte de las pistas una linea entera se borro po el reactivo asi q le hice una linea de estaño, nose q mas puedo hacerle, le cambie el trimer por un electrolitico de 10 uF y la señal es captado muy nitida, lo malo es q o el microfono se malogro o algo esta mal pq no suena nada, solo se keda un espacio sin sonido en el dial (por segundos como ya dije)
http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cktodi4.jpg
http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=placaatrasoi1.jpg
aki un acercamiento de la bobina q hice:

Basicamente kisiera q me den alguna pista para conseguir q mi circuito mantenga la estabilidad, pq ya vi q transmite muy bien, pero no pueod mantenerlo, gracias a todas las respuestas q vengan estare ansioso de probarlas todas.

PD: edite muchas veces por lo de las fotos ^^ las tome con mi celular asi q no son muy buenas, me disculpan por favor.


----------



## Dano (Ago 31, 2007)

La solución de la inestabilidad es colocarle un PLL pero bueno eso es otro tema..

El tema de los circuitos extremadamente simples que andan por la red es que son muy simples pero su simpleza lleva a la inestabilidad.

Saludos


----------



## Hades_ddm (Ago 31, 2007)

una pregunta, estube leyendo ocn mas cuidado y vi q hacen mencion a un microfono ELECTRET, eso es una marca de microfono o es un tipo de microfono? pq investigue por internet y hacian poca mencion pero por lo q entendi ese tipo de microfonos ya tienen un amplificador incorporado porque son los q vienen en los sistemas de grabacion como los de los Mp3.
Espero alguien me aclare eso para poder buscar un microfono con esas caracteristicas, o si es q tiene algun otro nombre mas comercial ya q solo consegui esos microfonos q parecen un minitambor, gracias.

Edito 1: se puede usar los microfonos de las computadoras??? es decir si le compro el conector hembra y se lo pongo a la placa para la entrada de audio, esos son los Elektret?  ops: ya q nadie usa el microfono lo puedo sacrificar, creo  , quiero q funione bien el transmisor para luego pensar en el alcance ojala me ayuden pq ademas estoy aprendiendo bastante de esto, al menos eso creo  , otra cosa con los microfonos, como se q microfono tengo?  y hay alguna manera de comprobar su polaridad y si es q esta operativo??????

Edito 2: Q me dicen sobre lo q cambie el trimer por un capacitor electrolitico de 10uF? fue algo malo? bueno? deberia ser ceramico? de q valor aprox? no tengo intensiónes de jugar con la frecuencia colo quiero q se escuche bien.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 1, 2007)

Holas.Hades_ddm. el mic electret  se deberia comprar asi como suena 8esta bien escrito) y debo decirte ke la gran mayoria de los Mic ke las radios traen ya incorporado son electret (son mas baratos9 su orma basica es un tambor de 7mm de diametro por 4 ó 5 mm de alto y el mic del PC tb creo es electret (a noser ke sea profesional) la polaridad de estos el atmbor metalico es masa y la patilla del centro es positiva (una patilla esta unida la tambor esa es la masa) y el cto ke hiciste es par mic electret (R1  polariza al mic.)

Lo del cambio del trimer por un electrolitico es malo noporle eçhechode ke sea electrolitico sino por la alta capacitancia, para la banda comercial de FM los trimer oscilan entre 1 a 20pF  si le pones los 10uF te resonara pero en una frecuencia muy baja (es probable ke no te funcione porke la realimentacion esta diseñada para la banda de FM) mejor  comienza aprovar con distintos condensos no mayores a 20pF hasta ke la frecuencia de osciladion de en un espacio vacio del espectro radioelectrico. existe una formula para calcular la frecuencia pero antes debes tener los valores de capacitancia y de inductancia
por ahy tengo esas formulas dejame buscarlas y te las posteo .

BYE!


----------



## Hades_ddm (Sep 2, 2007)

Ya q VichoT menciono las formulas de resonancia e inductancia las adelantare (si me ekivoco por favor me corrigen):

Inductacia de la Bobina.-

L = [(n^2)·(r^2)]/(9r+10X)  [uH]

Donde,
L:  Inductancia [uH]
n: Número de espiras
r: Radio de las espiras (ojo, radio es la mitad del diametro no se confundan por apurados)
X: Longitud de la bobina

Formula de Resonancia.- (Para una Capacitancia y una Inductancia en paralelo)

f = 1/[2·Pi·(LC^(1/2))]   [Hz]

Donde,
f: Frecuencia de resonancia  [Hz]
Pi: La T con dos patitas pero no se como sacar ese signo ^^, (3,1416132 creo)
L: Inductancia
C: Capacitancia

y aqui dejo una foto del microfono q compre y a ver si me dicen si es de los electret q mencionan pq son esos los q utilice y suenan muy bajito, el transmisor creo q esta masomenos bien, es cuando acoplo la parte de amplificación q es dificil de sintozar  , toy estudiando electronica pero estoy muy pollito aun ^^, ademas q me falta practica, por eso llegue a este foro y les agradezco la ayuda q me estan dando.

Aki esta el microfono:


Le pregunte a un profe y me dijo q el ruido kizas se deba a q las pistas sean muy delgadas o q me falto hacer mas grande la malla de tierra en mi tarjeta, pero el no vio el circuito solo fueron hipotesis, antes de kemar otra placa me gustaria q opinan sobre eso, aunke igual no pierdo nada probando ^^. Un amigo me recomendo utilizar un OPAM a la entrada para amplificar la señal de audio en lugar de usar el transistor, q opinan uds?

Edito: Creo q keme mis transistores 2219 creen q los pueda cambiar en mi eskematico de arriba por otro 2222? en mi multimetro tiene para medir el hfe y me bota 88 pero para ser franco nose q debe botar cuando esta kemado    del 2222 me bota 255, ya se q el hfe cambia en cada transistor pero el 2219 dejo de calentarce al conectar el ckto asi q asumo q se kemo ^^, ademas q el voltaje colector emisor era menos de 1V asi q no puede estar en RAD, verdad? esta en saturacion supongo o se kemo


----------



## Hades_ddm (Sep 2, 2007)

wiiiiiiii, ya lo logre sintonizar y se escucha sin ruido (cuando tengo mi mano cerca del trimer) le hice unas modificaciones al circuito q hice arriba para polarizar mejor el microfono pero sigue siendo la misma idea, ahora lo malo es q solo alcanza masomenos 2 metros, que se le puede hacer ahora para q tenga un alcance mayor?


----------



## Dano (Sep 2, 2007)

Busca información sobre Buffer.

Saludos


----------



## anton1086 (Nov 23, 2009)

lo ensamblaste finalmente?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola, modifique un microfono inalambrico marca Kaysonic, trae una plaquetita pequeña que cabe en la palma de mi mano. Lo instale con un dipolo de media onda casero pero profesional (sin alambritos raros ni maderas ni cosas provisorias)
Me da un alcance de unos 1.5 km con una radio simple o un celular y 3 km con una radio de vehiculo. Se debe a la ganancia de la antena. pero tengo mucho ruido de fondo, no quiero ponerle tierra, ahi se le va el ruido pero la potencia cae considerablemente. Que hago!!, le tengo un excelente filtraje (20.000 uF), un 7812 en entrada con 12V y un 78L05 para alimentar al transmisor, no deberia sonar.


----------



## dicksonjo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hola a todos...se que soy nuevo en este foro...pero voy directo al grano...
soy de colombia...y estoy creando una radio para mi escuela... entonces necesito...un trinmers osea un capacitor variable...es que por aca el cuento de la electronica esta un poco por el suelo-....y no hay casi almacenes...

no *SÉ* si sera mucho pedir pero si alguien tiene un corazon de angel.... para ver si me regala..un  capacitor variable.....esto lo hago por mi escuela...y para todos los jovenes...

gracias...


----------



## elpaisabeto (Oct 9, 2010)

En que parte de Colombia estas porque por aca en Medellin se consiguen relativamente facil, o busca uno de segunda mano en equpos de sonido viejos en la etapa de sintonia suelen tener varios


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 9, 2010)

busca en las radios viejas se que es imposible no encontrar de esas donde quiera que vivas en Colombia  ... 




Saludos


----------



## musulganster (Oct 13, 2010)

hola.. mira yo te propongo uqe mires aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/ , soy de argentina y en mi escuela ( una escuela tecnica donde estudio electronica) en 5 año te hacen realizar este circuito , por lo que creo q*UE* debe ser fiable, lo unico que le note de diferente es que la bobina no esta realizada con explica el tutorial , sino esta hecha en la proipia placa, no me acuerdo bien las medidas pero era  cuando  marcas las pistas tenias q*UE* hacer ( dibujar) una "bobina" de 2.5cm de largo crreo y 2cm de ancho con una separacion de 5mm creo entre cada vuelta.... con eso se evita q*UE* se te deforme la bobina , yo no lo realize todavia ya que estoy en 4 año pero tenia ganas de hacerlo .Mi idea era hacerlo para quesea alimentado mediante el usb de la pc para transmitir el audio de mi pc al equipo de musica de mi casa ..

espero que te sea de utilidad


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola men...

necesito amplificar mi transmisor fm para dar tan siquiera un alcance de 50km ¿como hago?
o si tienes algun plano por ahi..

pofavor... si lo puedes compartir para poder hacerlo....

es que estoy creando una emisora para una institucion... y necesito algo profesional...


gracias..


----------



## dalisss (Oct 13, 2010)

dicksonjo dijo:


> Hola men...
> 
> necesito amplificar mi transmisor fm para dar tan siquiera un alcance de 50km ¿como hago?
> o si tienes algun plano por ahi..
> ...


uff ya eso es algo profesional... en el foro he visto hasta maximo 20 km


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

A chinga en mi pais mexico la COFETEL prohibe transmitir con tanta potencia como para iradiar a 50Km de distancia, si lo hago luego luego se descuelgan como changos a multarte y amenazarte a poco en su pais si se puede???

En mi escula tiene una radio transmisor de 1000W de potencia con la que transmite y son una cosa bestial yo creo que te estas exediendo no!!!


----------



## Dano (Oct 13, 2010)

dicksonjo dijo:


> Hola men...
> 
> necesito amplificar mi transmisor fm para dar tan siquiera un alcance de 50km ¿como hago?
> o si tienes algun plano por ahi..
> ...




Te aseguro que un transmisor en mi casa puede dar 50km pero lo colocas en tu local y no llega a 10km, esto es porque los transmisores no emiten, sino que generan, lo que emite es la antena.

Ergo no vas a encontrar un circuito de transmisor que diga la distancia a la cual llega.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Oct 13, 2010)

2000 o 3000 vatios te servirán? creo que son palabras mayores, no crees?


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> 2000 o 3000 vatios te servirán? creo que son palabras mayores, no crees?



Creo que es mas que mayor imaginate de donde le sacas 3000W a una instalacion electrica de 120Vca como es en mexico

Y si tiene que ver mucho el transmisor no solo la antena, si bien la antena transmite es el amplificador el que propociona la fuerza con la que la antena transmite

Digo ademas insisto es ilegal transmitir con tanta potencia

Te voy acusar jajajajajaja


----------



## Van der Ziel (Oct 13, 2010)

electricamente hablando: 3000 vatios no es nada raro donde vivo jejeje, de hecho la radio deberia ser organizada pero LIBRE;-)


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> electricamente hablando: 3000 vatios no es nada raro donde vivo jejeje, de hecho la radio deberia ser organizada pero LIBRE;-)



Pues donde yo vivo tampoco digo la XHWQ o algo transmite con 100000W de potencia pero hablando de un aficionado que quiere transmitir sus pedo nocturnos pues si es bastante no crees, por cierto la otra ves nos llevaron a esta transmisora por parte del politecnico y cuando te acercas a las habitaciones donde tienen los amplificadores se siente como si los campos magenticos que se generan te movieran es muy rara la sensacion ademas en cuestion de minutos la cabeza te empieza a doler 

Jamas podria ser libre maginate los trillones que cobran por una concesion


----------



## hell_fish (Oct 14, 2010)

Si acá también es ilegal transmitir a tanta distancia... Con 3000 se alcanza mucha mayor distancias que 50km no ? :S:S:S


----------



## Dano (Oct 14, 2010)

hell_fish dijo:


> Si acá también es ilegal transmitir a tanta distancia... Con 3000 se alcanza mucha mayor distancias que 50km no ? :S:S:S





> Te aseguro que un transmisor en mi casa puede dar 50km pero lo colocas en tu local y no llega a 10km, esto es porque los transmisores no emiten, sino que generan, lo que emite es la antena.
> 
> Ergo no vas a encontrar un circuito de transmisor que diga la distancia a la cual llega.



Con 2150W y un enfasado de 4 dipolos a unos 30 metros de altura se cubre bastante lindo un radio de 80 km con RDS y todo.
El terreno no ayuda mucho pero bueno, se hace lo que se puede con lo que se tiene.   


Pero seamos realistas no todo el mundo tiene la experiencia necesaria para trabajar con esas potencias, ademas de los aparatos para la calibración.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Oct 14, 2010)

Bueno... hasta ahora no he escuchado siquiera de un transmisor FM de 100000 watts jejeje, por otra parte si mal no recuerdo dicksonjo quiere algo "mas profesional" para su estación que según interpreto no es aficionada, o si? Ya hablando en serio, en esos casos es mejor adquirir un equipo de fabrica para ir "a la fija" y sobre todo si la potencia excede los 1000 watts, por que hasta donde se, los kits mas grandes que se consiguen para armar "en casa" rondan los 1000 watts como máximo, y vienen con cantidad de requisitos y precauciones para montarlos. Ahora se pueden construir amplificadores con potencias mayores, pero el riesgo técnico, logístico y económico es muuuuuuy grandeeeeee.
Finalmente repito: ojala la radio fuera LIBRE ;-)


----------



## Dano (Oct 14, 2010)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Bueno... hasta ahora no he escuchado siquiera de un transmisor FM de 100000 watts jejeje, por otra parte si mal no recuerdo dicksonjo quiere algo "mas profesional" para su estación que según interpreto no es aficionada, o si? Ya hablando en serio, en esos casos es mejor adquirir un equipo de fabrica para ir "a la fija" y sobre todo si la potencia excede los 1000 watts, por que hasta donde se, los kits mas grandes que se consiguen para armar "en casa" rondan los 1000 watts como máximo, y vienen con cantidad de requisitos y precauciones para montarlos. Ahora se pueden construir amplificadores con potencias mayores, pero el riesgo técnico, logístico y económico es muuuuuuy grandeeeeee.
> Finalmente repito: ojala la radio fuera LIBRE ;-)



Muy de acuerdo con vos con el tema de la radio libre, pero bueno, con algo de suerte se puede formar una radio comunitaria que no es mucho pero se puede hacer un buen proyecto.


----------



## albert010 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola gente, disculpen que me vaya un poco de su tema pero siguiendo en el tema de transmisores fm yo construí uno más humilde..jeje de tan solo 4 watts que llegará algo mas de 2km, el problema es que conectado a una omnidireccional no supero los 15 metros de alcance, el link es: http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html el tema es que compre trimmers de aire y los regule a todos dejandolos abiertos por completo (sin instrumental) no se si esto esta bien pero solo muevo la sintonia con C15, una cosa extraña que noté que solo el trimmer C11 al girarlo no varía nada, respeté el tamaño de las bobinas tal cual como se indicaba, los transistores son los originales, los trimmers C10 y C11 me los vendieron de color negro para 20-60 pf y bueno asi y todo la señal es pobre llegando a 15 metros de distancia, que podrá fallar??
gracias de antemano


----------



## Van der Ziel (Oct 15, 2010)

Los trimmer sirven para el ajuste de cada etapa, es necesario hacer pruebas para lograr el mejor desempeño del circuito, si eres nuevo en esto, puedo sugerirte que hagas lo siguiente: antes de conectarle la antena puedes poner en su lugar una bombilla de baja potencia que funcione a unos 12 voltios, seguidamente ajustas los trimmer a medio recorrido y enciendes tu transmisor. inicialmente ajustas el trimmer del oscilador a la frecuencia deseada, luego vas ajustando lentamente los demás trimmer comenzando por C8, C9 hasta llegar a C12. Es posible que al ir ajustando el circuito, tengas que retocar C15 para mantener la frecuencia deseada. En cuanto al bombillo, ira aumentando su brillo a medida que se logra mas potencia de salida. Una vez tengas exito en este "preajuste", entonces si podemos pasar a conectar la antena. Haz la prueba y nos comentas, listo? ;-)


----------



## albert010 (Oct 15, 2010)

Si soy nuevo en esto y bueno voy a hacer la prueba...espero antes no haber hecho lío al tenerlo mal regulado, gracias Vander!


----------



## albert010 (Oct 16, 2010)

Vander estuve probando lo que me dijiste, puse la bombita de 12v a la salida de la antena, y regule los trimmers a la mitad pero al encender el transmisor la bombita no prende..regule un poquito más los trimmers y seguia sin encender, el TR3 empezo a calentar bastante y lo apagué (en el dial se escuchaba al mover C15)
la bombita funciona porque la conecte a la batería, que otra cosa estara fallando??


----------



## jorge_chavez01 (Jul 6, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Donde está la la llave conmutadora que dice "Modular con un equipo de sonido que incluya micrófono. En otras palabras hacer una pequeña estación de radio", se conecta una señal de un equipo de audio como puede ser un discman, un reproductor de mp3, la salida de auriculares de un grabador, la computadora, una mesa de mezclas... bueno lo de la mesa de mezclas no se... es posible que se oiga muy bajito. Lo que hace esa llave es tomar la señal de audio de otro lado y no del 741.
> 
> Lo de las bobinas está algo confuso. Y lo del XT... más aún... sobre todo porque no aparece en el diagrama...
> 
> ...


 cual es el circuito a construir


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 7, 2011)

En la primera pagina esta el link...

saludos


----------



## jorge_chavez01 (Jul 7, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> En la primera pagina esta el link...
> 
> saludos


 


puedes poner devuelta el link porfavor... el del segundo comentario, el q*UE* recomienda  dj gleen. de ese circuito es el q*UE* todos hablan pero me sale disabled o algo asi


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.electronica2000.com/trans...s/transmfm.htm

Djglen lo que hizo fue cambiar el 2N2222A por un 2N2218 (puede ser 2N2219).


----------



## jordancamey13 (Oct 4, 2013)

He construido este transmisor pero no me anda  sera porque las piezas no son las del circuito de pablin, porque como no encontre un diodo varicap, le puse un diodo zener como me habian sugerido en otros temas, y los transistores no son 2n4427, son d669a http://pic.twitter.com/0atkSxNEmh


----------

